# Mẹo thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông tự nhiên bằng những thứ có sẵn trong nhà



## mai lan (3/6/18)

*Lỗ chân lông to có thể làm giảm đi đáng kể sự rạng rỡ trên gương mặt bạn. Tuy nhiên, không cần đến spa, bạn vẫn có thể áp dụng cách tự nhiên để khắc phục tình trạng này.*

*Dùng tinh chất dầu ô liu để se khít lỗ chân lông*

Kết hợp dầu oliu, nước cốt chanh và mật ong bạn sẽ có được một hỗn hợp làm se khít lỗ chân lông hiệu quả.

_

_
_Tinh chất dầu ô liu sẽ giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tất cả những gì bạn cần làm chỉ là trộn đều các nguyên liệu trên theo một tỷ lệ thích hợp rồi dùng để tẩy da chết. Bạn nên duy trì cách làm này 1-2 lần/tuần.

*Sữa tươi giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông*
Bạn chỉ cần thấm sữa tươi và thoa trực tiếp lên da mặt, để trong khoảng 10-20 phút thì rửa sạch lại mặt bằng nước ấm và kết thúc bằng nước lạnh. Sữa tươi cũng giúp làm đẹp da hiệu quả đồng thời còn giảm thiểu khả năng bị mụn nhọt tấn công vì vậy bạn nên khai thác triệt để các tác dụng của sữa để làm đẹp da mặt.

*Dùng khăn lạnh giúp se khít lỗ chân lông*
Lấy một chiếc khăn mặt nhỏ, chuyên dùng cho việc đắp mặt để vào tủ lạnh. Sau khi rửa mặt xong, lấy khăn đắp lên mặt 2-3 phút. Cách này rất hiệu quả trong việc giúp bạn làm se nhỏ lỗ chân lông bởi nước lạnh sẽ làm cho lỗ chân lông co lại.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

